# Anderson Silva Sig -- Up for grabs!!



## Blexxemen (Jan 5, 2007)

I read somewhere here that someone's asking for Anderson Silva's sig. Well, I have one that I made originally for me because I am big fan of A.Silva but since its taking time for me to have a premium membership. I would rather choose to donate it to somebody who like it. Don't know whom would I give this, but i definitely will give this one for free. If I chooses you I will change this sig to your name.  Just give me good reason why should I'll give me this sig to you?


----------



## BJJ Boy (Jan 21, 2007)

Haha, anderson silva is my favorite fighter. But this sig would make him look bad.


----------



## Fang (Jan 4, 2007)

Looks great but I couldn't help but to laugh, LOL.


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

wow... umm thats something...


----------

